
Terrifying New Climate Models Warn of 6-7°C of Warming by 2100 - elorant
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2019/09/17/terrifying-new-climate-models-warn-6-7degc-warming-2100-if-emissions-not-slashed
======
lexpar
"The worst-case scenario of 6.5-7.0°C of warming assumed continued economic
expansion driven by growth of fossil fuel production"

I assume this means "doing nothing, all future growth based on burning coal",
which hopefully is a lot less likely than the headline makes it sound.

~~~
4ec0755f5522
Don't worry, there are enough runaway feedback loops we will all be dead by
then. No one can turn this ship around fast enough; the planet will do it for
us.

~~~
manfredo
Even the most pessimistic models do not predict human extinction. Life existed
on earth before the carboniferous period, and will exist even if atmospheric
carbon goes back to pre-carboniferous levels. There will certainly be drastic
changes in the environment that reduce arable land, cause water shortages, and
other negative effects if this happens and thus it's a good idea to
decarbonize energy production. But this hyperbolic narrative of extinction is
counterproductive, and makes people question whether proponents of
decarbonization are really making an effective judgement around the tradeoff
of energy cost and carbon emissions.

~~~
Jare
I do not believe that all nuclear stockpiles will remain untouched during this
not-extinction-but-close-enough. And after the first nukes fly, who knows how
many more will follow.

